# mid November temperature thread..how low can it go..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey All,

I'm psyched that the warm weather is being blown out to sea..and being replaced with below normal temperatures.  I'm thinking some spots like Saranac Lake could see single digit temperatures midweek.  The snowmaking production at high elevation resorts could be epic!!!  In this thread post the temperature in your backyard..it's 56 degrees here.  Pictures of snow..and other cold weather observations can also be posted in this thread.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

63 right now. :blink: Luckily that's the highest we'll see for some time; hopefully until April...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 15, 2008)

did you notice the tornado watch they just put up for all of Ct?  temps seem to be rising by the minute right now.  its humid, windy and downright ugly smelling out there.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> did you notice the tornado watch they just put up for all of Ct?



Yeah. Real psyched about that. :roll:

I can hear thunder rumbling in the distance and based on the *radar *it doesn't look like it will be too long before we get whacked.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw a bit of lightening and a rumble of thunder late morning today. 

Highs and lows are more seasonable next week!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

Right now it's 43 degrees out and I don't see the temperature rising much today..it will most likely fall during the afternoon.  It looks like snow for the Green mountains and the Adirondacks later today.  A nice chill after it hit 70 degrees yesterday...


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 16, 2008)

I like this thread.....


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

43 here this morning and the sky looks significantly more "winter-like". Waiting for the leaves to dry out and then I'll do the lawn clean-up. Then bring on winter!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> 43 here this morning and the sky looks significantly more "winter-like". Waiting for the leaves to dry out and then I'll do the lawn clean-up. Then bring on winter!


43 here also.  I love it when the temp drops 25-30 degrees in 24 hours.  Going to hit the leaves this afternoon also.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2008)

Been out communing with the leaves for the past 3 hours.  I can feel it getting colder.  The radar shows it blue'in in WNY NNY and PA.  bring it on baby.  Now back to those leaves I love to hate.


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 16, 2008)

47 degrees here:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

44 degrees and overcast..rumors are flying about possible snowmaking in the Poconos beginning tonight..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 44 degrees and overcast..rumors are flying about possible snowmaking in the Poconos beginning tonight..


I hope so.  If Blue fires up the guns, I might run out on Tuesday to pick my SP up just to see some snowmaking in action!


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

40 and still windy here. Feels chilly outside.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 16, 2008)

Last night was pretty whacked, it was around 55F and tropical feeling here.  Starting a little afternoon though the temperature has been steadily going down!  Presently it is 39F and we had some light flurries come through!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 16, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Last night was pretty whacked, it was around 55F and tropical feeling here.  Starting a little afternoon though the temperature has been steadily going down!  Presently it is 39F and we had some light flurries come through!



THink Loon will start snowmaking tonight? They've got to soon if they're still planning on opening the 22nd.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 16, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> THink Loon will start snowmaking tonight? They've got to soon if they're still planning on opening the 22nd.



Tomorrow night they are slated to start, talked with the snowmaking guys on Saturday.  Everything is in place, they only need to flip the switch!  Weather permitting they'll keep making snow all day on Tuesday, and I will take a walk/ride and take some pictures.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 17, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Last night was pretty whacked, it was around 55F and tropical feeling here.  Starting a little afternoon though the temperature has been steadily going down!  Presently it is 39F and we had some light flurries come through!


Wow, what a switch! Saturday evening I was walking around without a jacket and noted it was warmer outside than inside the house! Last night's dog walk was freaking cold and this morning I busted out my ski jacket for the first time as temps were below freezing. Sweet!!! Looks like it is time to kick the heat up, lol.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2008)

33 this AM in Wallingford...that was more like it.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2008)

30 when i got in the car this morning.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

35 right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

there was frost on my car this morning..


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2008)

This cold must be stretching pretty far south...

I'm going to be in Daytona Beach, FL this week on business, and the forecast is for highs in the 60s and lows in the 40s.  Didn't expect to have jacket weather...


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> there was frost on my car this morning..


  Did u ski it?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

hammer said:


> This cold must be stretching pretty far south...
> 
> I'm going to be in Daytona Beach, FL this week on business, and the forecast is for highs in the 60s and lows in the 40s.  Didn't expect to have jacket weather...



That's only jacket weather for Florida people..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

billski said:


> Did u ski it?



I had to get to work..I could have gotten some mad steezy vert if I didn't hit the snooze button three times..


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's only jacket weather for Florida people..


Jackets?  I'm expecting to see people in winter coats when I get there...:roll:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2008)

hammer said:


> Jackets?  I'm expecting to see people in winter coats when I get there...:roll:



I bet that the grocery store shelves will be empty too


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 17, 2008)

36 outside of Boston


----------



## nelsapbm (Nov 17, 2008)

Higher elevations of the northern Greens might see a few inches of au natural tonight.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

34 in NW CT right now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2008)

39 in the tropics


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2008)

hammer said:


> Jackets?  I'm expecting to see people in winter coats when I get there...:roll:




20° F: Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves,  wool hats. People in New England throw on a flannel shirt.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> 34 in NW CT right now.



25 minutes later and we're at the magic 32!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> 25 minutes later and we're at the magic 32!


 I dropped to 36


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2008)

34 here.

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 17, 2008)

32F here now, going to Loon for a night hike in about 2 hours


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> 32F here now, going to Loon for a night hike in about 2 hours



Try and take pictures of snowmaking... see where they're blowing... inquiring minds want to know!

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 17, 2008)

Exodus, Upper Picked Rock, Upper Flying Fox, Lower Picked Rock to begin with... cold stay with us!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Exodus, Upper Picked Rock, Upper Flying Fox, Lower Picked Rock to begin with... cold stay with us!



Sounds good. I can't wait to get back to Loon. I ended my season there last spring (4/19) with some amazing spring bumps. I want to get good use out of my NE Pass at all three resorts this year...

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 17, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Sounds good. I can't wait to get back to Loon. I ended my season there last spring (4/19) with some amazing spring bumps. I want to get good use out of my NE Pass at all three resorts this year...
> 
> -w



Yeah, late April you could still pop into the trees, it was great!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 17, 2008)

30.4F here at home with a slight coating of snow on my grill and deck from the snow shower we had earlier this evening.


----------



## danny p (Nov 18, 2008)

a crisp 27 degrees this morning in the valley....


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2008)

Frost and 27F rolling into work. Sweet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got 33 here, car is frosted, lawn isn't.  Some very very light flurries coming down


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

28 beautiful degrees here and falling...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

33 when I got home from work.  Very refreshing


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 18, 2008)

26f


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> 26f



Same.


----------



## hammer (Nov 18, 2008)

47 degrees where I'm at...in Daytona Beach, FL. :razz:


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 18, 2008)

23.7F with a howling westerly wind.


----------



## Zand (Nov 18, 2008)

22 here... wind steady at 15. Wind chill at 10. Not bad for November.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

Made it down to 20 this morning.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

24 degrees


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 19, 2008)

26 here


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 19, 2008)

We made it down to 21.6F and it's a nice tropically warm 24.6F right now with a delightful westerly breeze.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 19, 2008)

26 on my way in this morning.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

finally above freezing..


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> finally above freezing..



That's _not good!_


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just came inside from doing some yard work/leaf cleanup in my backyard. I had a small amount of oak leves left that I wanted to clean up before they choke the lawn.
The ground is really frozen hard in spots and it's 28.9F


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

billski said:


> That's _not good!_



Well I live in the Valley..tonight will be another good night of snowmaking in the Poconos..


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Down to 18.7F this morning, that's very cold for November.


----------



## danny p (Nov 20, 2008)

home thermometer read 19 degrees @ 5:30 this morning!  COLD!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 20, 2008)

30 here on Long Island at 530am and lite flurries


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

34 degrees here..I'm wearing upper and lower body underarmour from the 5 hours I spent in a local cemetery..now I'm in the heated office and have mall balls..


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2008)

Ice on the ponds this morning.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 20, 2008)

billski said:


> Ice on the ponds this morning.


 

We have this too, even on some smaller lakes. Currently it's 32.4F here at home.


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> We have this too, even on some smaller lakes. Currently it's 32.4F here at home.



Are you sure it's not 32.3? It feels colder!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

A sweltering 36 degrees..


----------



## Zand (Nov 20, 2008)

Got down to 17 here last night, then up to 31 today. It's 23 now. Only got up to 28 yesterday. Is it really mid-November? Forecast says low 30s tomorrow and then mid 20s Saturday (GSS is right... how low can it go?).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 22, 2008)

low of 20 degrees..currently 23 degrees..the sky looks cold..I wonder how low it will get tonight in Hunter..

At Saranac Lake NY..it's currently 9 degrees..and the temperature was 8 degrees..this Arctic blast is just so great...


----------

